# Any ants thinking about going into ceramics?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

When a hobby becomes a job


The line between work and leisure can be a fine one.




www.vox.com


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

No...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

No.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow, based on the early responses, I can see that these ants' ancestors (antcestors? ) must have in tribes where instead of bringing the water to the settlement, they trudged to the river to drink, bathe, wash clothes, etc. Heaven forfend making pottery vases!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

no


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Try here:





Ceramic Arts Daily Community







community.ceramicartsdaily.org


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The opportunities for creating alternate/additional income streams on the Internet are near limitless.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Sound like a winner, but doing door dash is a much easier way to make extra money without all the extras.

I've heard that acrylic painting can be made in flash and sold for a good amount of money on eBay!


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

MR BRAINWASH 2020 Original Art Painting Mixed Media | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MR BRAINWASH 2020 Original Art Painting Mixed Media at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Would be easier to market it as an NFT these days. Not a bad piece either, could probably fetch a decent penny on OpenSea.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Can you make a bong?


----------

